# First Time Lake Ontario Salmon Fishing



## Parisfisherman (Apr 3, 2015)

First timer heading up to Pulaski NY next Summer around Labor day. Going to troll for Salmon. Can anyone give any tips? I troll Erie with dipsys and boards. I do not currently have downriggers but they can be added if needed. Can I get away with running just 6 mag dipsys or will the down riggers be a must have? Baits.... Spoons, flys, stick baits, etc...?? For line i was going to have 30# power pro braid with 400ft before I hit backing. Looking for any advice.

Thanks in advance. 

Eric


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

There are a lot of guys from here that go to lake o also. It's worth joining Lake Ontario United. It's the OGF of lake o. I've learned a ton from there.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

And to me a downrigger is a must.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parisfisherman (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you! I signed up and posted! 

Eric


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

In lake Michigan labor day...no riggers...mag dipsys hootchie mommas and spoons or horse flys


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

100 foot deep or less....like 40 to 60


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes salmon are salmon but lake Michigan is not lake Ontario......

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

I wouldn't target salmon on any lake without downriggers onboard. Without a doubt, some days the dipsys and board rods will out perform the riggers, but some days its the other way around. The riggers allow you to stack rods or run sliders. They are a necessity in my viewpoint.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Absolutely right about the riggers, especially on staging Kings, my #1 set up is a big paddle and meat rig right on the bottom. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parisfisherman (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks! I think I am going to go with the Cannon Magnum 10 STX's


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

Definitely need riggers and a fishhawk IMO. However last year the fishing was so good, we talked to boats who came up with just dipsys and they caught fish.(So I guess it can be done if the bite is hot enough) I'm not sure about running 6 dipsys though...might end up with some tangles with a hot king on. At most some guys run 2 per side. I personally switched to just 1 dipsy per side on a 2 setting and focus on dialing in each of those. Late august braid might be an issue, Once the fleas show up you want to use wire line for the dipsys. Also 400' of mainline the backing might not be a good idea, we regularly have kings take us into the 400 and 500's on their initial run on a dipsy. Last year we had a rigger fish hit 780 on the counter. Hopefully this year will be as good as last, there were some days we had trouble keeping just 2 dipsys and 2 riggers in the water!
Also, not sure where you are located, but Pulaski is a pretty far run to the other side of the lake. If coming from OH there are closer ports with good fishing like the Niagara Bar, Olcott and Oak Orchard.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

if you don't want to buy riggers you could always run a couple dipseys out the sides and a wire line or lead core rig down the chute...
but if you can afford them I would definitely go with the riggers and a fish hawk downtemp probe
without the downtemp you are kinda fishin blind up there


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

and 400 foot of braid is more than enough just make sure your backing is a good quality line also...
have had more than one time a big king has about spooled me up there...
as far as colors go, well on Ontario theres green... and then theres green and if that doesn't catch fish run green. lol


----------



## Parisfisherman (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for the info everyone. Looking forward to this!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Parisfisherman said:


> Thanks for the info everyone. Looking forward to this!


if you run power pro you need 50#


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Warning, don't take your walleye cooler!









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parisfisherman (Apr 3, 2015)

I think i am going to run 2 riggers w/ 30# mono, 2 dipsys w/ 30# wire, and 2 boards with copper. What is recommended for wire on boards? 



Thanks!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't have any with more than 300' of 45lb copper. If I want it deeper I use snap weights in 4,6 or 8oz. I caught a 31.5lb king on a 500 copper that was out pretty far on a board, and while yes it's great to catch such a salmon I probably had to wait 20-30 minutes after to even take pictures with it because my arms, hands and fingers were so cramped up I couldn't hold the fish. Also FYI that is my exact set, 2 riggers 2, mag. dipsies and 2 boards with, copper or leadcore. If it is a good dipsy bite, I will run a 2nd standard dipsy on a 3 1/2 setting and run it high in the water column. I usually only run that 6 rod spread with 2 or 4 people in the boat. Fishing has been good enough lately that's all you need.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Blood Run 45# Copper is what I run off Offshore Magnum SST boards. I modified the boards per Blood Runs suggestion and LOVE the way they track forward and don’t hang back.

https://www.fishusa.com/product/Blo...YoVlxDgSEyVkCRLXQAvqu1bk6UcyGjloaAo2DEALw_wcB


----------



## Parisfisherman (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks, i saw that with good reviews. Can you run the tattle system with copper (or do they make a kit for SST's)? I was going to run 600ft of blood runs on each board reel.. is that good?


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Parisfisherman said:


> Thanks, i saw that with good reviews. Can you run the tattle system with copper (or do they make a kit for SST's)? I was going to run 600ft of blood runs on each board reel.. is that good?


You do not need a tattle system when a Salmon hits...you will absolutely know.

I would suggest a 200, 300, 400 copper. Each reel should be dedicated to these lengths, and like Mike is saying you add Snap Weights to go deeper. Most have 50# Dacron backing and a 50’ Flouro leader of 30-40# of abrasion resistant line. I chose to only buy a 200 & 300 copper to start with and thought I would add Snap Weights IF I needed to get deeper. Snap weights would be added somewhere on the Flouro leader, NOT the copper. This year 400’ was really hot and we took fish on 200’, 250’ & 300’ rigs. You should not attach boards to copper directly, so just putting out 300’ of a 500’ reel is not advised. Bad part about copper is, it takes the fight out of the fish...it’s like me telling you to run 100 yards with a log chain around your neck. Still fun, but not nearly as fun as the rigger going off right under you!

You could always do single strand stainless wire backed with 19 strand Torpedo wire and get a 1:1 drop rate (so they say). This may be an advanced setup and a conversation for another time. I am going to try 2 of these setups this year. It eliminates the need for all different length coppers...in theory.

Good luck!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Modified Offshore SST Pro Mag Board (Right).

1. Replace front clip with Silver Horde Sam’s Pro Release. Note: Make sure “jaw” opens towards front of board.
2: Use a lighter or small torch to melt front plastic clip so that it’s at a 45 degree angle. This will keep line “higher” and help board to move forward towards bow of boat so it will help boards spread the “V” of the back of the boat better.
3. Take out screw in bottom and move weight forward. You will need to drill out 1/8” hole through the plastic of board. Again this will help you be able to pull heavier items off the boards and not drag them back behind the boat.

Remember, this isn’t Walleye fishing, you have A LOT of line out!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Parisfisherman said:


> Thanks, i saw that with good reviews. Can you run the tattle system with copper (or do they make a kit for SST's)? I was going to run 600ft of blood runs on each board reel.. is that good?


Oh you won't need any tattle system. You can't hook the copper to the board it will just break it. You need whatever length you want to deploy then backing (where the board goes) that's why I have a 200' and 2 300' coppers, if I want it deeper I add a snap weight on the 50' leader right near the copper but on the leader. Sometimes I'm running an 8oz weight, I'm getting down into those same 500'+ copper depths according to my FishHawk TD. Even with a 300 copper your starting with 350' then the board 100' so 450ish before the drag starts screaming!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

